# First Tiger Sharks of the season



## OUTCAST (Apr 10, 2012)

My customers landed a nice tiger a week ago today, then an hour later we hit another. Everyday since, we've hit a tiger shark. I've never seen them here this early. All are about medium size, between 225-400 pounds. No giants yet. The picture is from the first one of the year.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures....What ya call a giant?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice, he's smile'n for the camera!


----------



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Apr 11, 2012)

Captain, how far out do you have to go to target sharks like that?


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 12, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Awesome pictures....What ya call a giant?



Thanks! 
Big ones are over 600. We landed 3 last season that were over 1,000 lbs.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 12, 2012)

IRISHEAGLE7 said:


> Captain, how far out do you have to go to target sharks like that?



These Tigers are in pretty close. 20-30 mins from the dock.  You can find them on the offshore reefs, but no need to burn the gas.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 12, 2012)

Ever had any one yell" Somebody get the gaff"......


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 12, 2012)

If you only knew..

And they're serious.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 13, 2012)

I can only imagine.....


----------

